# wanted to share a bigfish pic with my AAA boys...



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 4, 2014)

you guys are the only ones I care to share my braggin' photos with, so here's Snooker and me with a big Goliath we wrested a few weeks ago.    Guess him about 250#ish.   they usually get off for one reason or another  (tackle failure, back failure, line breakage, etc) but we won this time.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 4, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## 660griz (Aug 4, 2014)

Back failure. I can see that.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 4, 2014)

That is impressive. Congrats


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice! Those Goliaths take the fun out of catching it in short order.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 4, 2014)

Bandy has back failure with much smaller fish than this!!! My son (on the far right) actually hooked this one but Bandy and his son took turns landing him as well. We have a great video of the fight as well. I will try and post it when I can.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 4, 2014)

Impressive, I assume since he is in the water that he was released? I saw a guy on a movie release a big fish like that once. He hung on as the fish swam away, He let go and popped up 100 yds out in the lake


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 4, 2014)

That's a beast!  I've never landed anything that big, great pic!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 5, 2014)

1gr8bldr said:


> Impressive, I assume since he is in the water that he was released? I saw a guy on a movie release a big fish like that once. He hung on as the fish swam away, He let go and popped up 100 yds out in the lake



Yes, he was released. They are protected and you can't take them out of the water. That is why we were in the water with the fish. He was caught at the old Phosphate docks in Boca Grande Fl. It is very deep around the old docks and many hang out there.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 5, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes, he was released. They are protected and you can't take them out of the water. That is why we were in the water with the fish. He was caught at the old Phosphate docks in Boca Grande Fl. It is very deep around the old docks and many hang out there.



Very interesting.....I've heard they catch some at the cut at SGI from time to time.  I've never tangled with one there.  Every now and then on an offshore charter trip something huge will grab whatever I'm reeling in and dig back into the reef or wreck......we always figured those are what we were dealing with.

That must be a blast to catch one from the shore.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 8, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Very interesting.....I've heard they catch some at the cut at SGI from time to time.  I've never tangled with one there.  Every now and then on an offshore charter trip something huge will grab whatever I'm reeling in and dig back into the reef or wreck......we always figured those are what we were dealing with.
> 
> That must be a blast to catch one from the shore.



Actually, we are catching them from a boat, just "inshore" around the old phosphate dock pillings.

Here is the video of the fish


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 9, 2014)

Great video.  That fish was huge!


----------



## atlashunter (Sep 21, 2014)

Awesome fish. Glad he was turned loose to be enjoyed by another lucky fisherman at some point.


----------



## bigreddwon (Sep 23, 2014)

Great catch! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 23, 2014)

Awesome


----------

